# Which joint supplement for arthritic horse?



## Moodymare88 (20 August 2014)

Hi everyone,

So I've been lurking around here for a while and thought I would seek advice/opinions from you knowledgable bunch!

My horse turned 15 this year and at the end of last year was diagnosed with osteoarthritis in her hocks and hind fetlocks. She had all 4 joints medicated in November, her right hind re-done in June and is slightly lame again, so vet is coming out to look and probably re-medicate her left hind. 

I have had her for just over 3 years, and prior to me having her she had an easy life, not doing much! 

I currently have her in TEN challenged joints, which she has been on since October last year. She has been fine, a few odd days where she has been stiff etc. she has lots of magnets, I know some people don't think they work, but they have helped my horse lots, so I'm going to keep using them.

What joint supplements would you recommended? She has nearly finished her current one, so I was considering trying her on something else, prior to winter starting. I was considering the Maxavita maxaflex, has anyone used it? What do you think?

Has anyone used the TEN one? I like the TEN as it has everything in I was feeding separately, but I wonder if it is time to try something else to see if it works a bit better.

It is so hard, because if the current one was working, I dread to think what she would be like if I took her off it. I guess you don't know until you try right?

I'm having a bit of a tough time, her insurance maxed out within 6 months, so everything now I have to pay for. Which is fine, it has to be done. Then I'm trying to keep her ticking over in work before the vet comes, she is a good doer so needs the exercise to keep her weight down, but I can tell she isn't happy at the moment, so we have just been doing some walk work. She has the physio booked as well, but this morning I just started thinking if she is telling me she wants to retire!

I'm hoping I will feel better after the vet has seen her. I just don't like knowing something is not right, but last week all we did was hack and she was so happy and relaxed and wasn't lame behind.

Any opinions appreciated.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Bionic Boy (20 August 2014)

I'm not sure I can offer any advice but I will be interested in the replies.  My 16 year old has arthritis in his hocks, I have just started him on Cortaflex but he hasn't been on it long enough to say if it makes any difference or not.


----------



## Morgan123 (20 August 2014)

I feel your pain, my 14 year old has just been diagnosed with arthritis in the coffin joint - he's not come sound yet so we're probably going to ahve to medicate his joints and see how we go after that. I'm waiting to hear if the insurance company are going to pay out....

I was chatting to my vet about suppplements and she said (as we all know I guess) just be really careful and do your research first. I wou;ldn't really use something jsut on a recommendation from someone else, look for clinical trials (in horses not humans!) that have shown an effect, and be critical when you read. For example, many supplements are glucosamine based, and but the clinical studies into glucosamine in horses show that it doesn't get absorbed properly by horses unless you feed massive quantities, and therefore isn't worth the money. Sorry if you know this already! 

There are some interesting studies ongoing into turmeric - enough that i am considering trying it for my horse, and I'm a big sceptic - and lots of anecdotal evidence that it 'works' (though you can't really trust the anecdotal stuff since you'll find anecdotal evidence for nearly everything!). 

Anyway - my point is, I know how you feel re: it being your own money - especially since she is only 15 and you want to ensure that whatever solution you choose is financially sustainable - so just do your research really carefully. If I find any 'answers' in my own research I'll let you know! My vet's out tomorrow actually so I'll discuss further with her and let you know what she says.


----------



## Moodymare88 (20 August 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the replies so far. It is difficult. Last year we had nothing but vet visits and rehab, then back in work, then lame and then rheas and so on and so fourth. She was in full work from November, and we did some shows and dressage comps (only intro as it was her first dressage season and wanted to bring her back slowly) and then back to square one again.

She isn't lame as such, just not right behind and refusing to canter. At first I felt mean as I put it down to her coming into season as she can be a bag! Then to being nappy, as she is and always has been a nappy moo! But there is something hurting. 

I just feel like we have so much more to do together and more fun to have! She is a typical moody mare most of the time, but sometimes she can be really sweet and I trust her, and we both know each other inside out!

She is my first horse I have owned and the only one I have probably gelled with (although sometimes she would make a saint swear!lol)

I think it is trial and error to find something that works.

I did try turmeric, but didn't notice a difference :-( 

Fingers crossed for the vet on Friday!


----------



## fatponee (20 August 2014)

My arthritic TB only responds to linseed in his feed.  I have tried a variety of well known supplements but always go back to the linseed.


----------



## NZJenny (20 August 2014)

Do you have Pentosan available in the UK?  It is a vet only IM injection, but is very good.  Maybe worth asking your vet about it.


----------



## Moodymare88 (21 August 2014)

Hi nzjenny.

We do but it isn't licensed for horses, but from what i hear we sign a form and can use it. Unfortunately, this isn't an option at the moment, due to current vets bills, but I am hoping to try a course early next year, once I get my bonus from work. We can get it via prescription, which works out cheaper, but still looking at £150. We were going to do IRAP on her hind legs, but unfortunately, as all 4 legs were used for one claim, we were running low on insurance money :-(


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 August 2014)

Moodymare88 said:



			Hi everyone,

So I've been lurking around here for a while and thought I would seek advice/opinions from you knowledgable bunch!

My horse turned 15 this year and at the end of last year was diagnosed with osteoarthritis in her hocks and hind fetlocks. She had all 4 joints medicated in November, her right hind re-done in June and is slightly lame again, so vet is coming out to look and probably re-medicate her left hind. 

I have had her for just over 3 years, and prior to me having her she had an easy life, not doing much! 

I currently have her in TEN challenged joints, which she has been on since October last year. She has been fine, a few odd days where she has been stiff etc. she has lots of magnets, I know some people don't think they work, but they have helped my horse lots, so I'm going to keep using them.

What joint supplements would you recommended? She has nearly finished her current one, so I was considering trying her on something else, prior to winter starting. I was considering the Maxavita maxaflex, has anyone used it? What do you think?

Has anyone used the TEN one? I like the TEN as it has everything in I was feeding separately, but I wonder if it is time to try something else to see if it works a bit better.

It is so hard, because if the current one was working, I dread to think what she would be like if I took her off it. I guess you don't know until you try right?

I'm having a bit of a tough time, her insurance maxed out within 6 months, so everything now I have to pay for. Which is fine, it has to be done. Then I'm trying to keep her ticking over in work before the vet comes, she is a good doer so needs the exercise to keep her weight down, but I can tell she isn't happy at the moment, so we have just been doing some walk work. She has the physio booked as well, but this morning I just started thinking if she is telling me she wants to retire!

I'm hoping I will feel better after the vet has seen her. I just don't like knowing something is not right, but last week all we did was hack and she was so happy and relaxed and wasn't lame behind.

Any opinions appreciated.

Sorry for the long post.
		
Click to expand...

There are previous reviews on joint  supplements here   from H&H members>>>>http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html


----------



## ALO (21 August 2014)

Maxavita maxaflex seems to work for mine who has arthritis in hock and stifle. I also have another friend who swears by it. Think different things work for different horses. I have also seen a big difference in the was he moved since his shoes have come off which may be coincidence but thought id mention it &#128516;


----------



## Nudibranch (21 August 2014)

Probably not what people want to hear but my vet thinks supplements don't work and any effect is placebo on the part of the owner! OH (who is a surgeon) says the same about human supplements. Not what I want to hear with a 19yo arthritic. However maximum turnout - 24/7 if possible - does help as does removing shoes.


----------



## NZJenny (21 August 2014)

Moodymare88 said:



			Hi nzjenny.

We do but it isn't licensed for horses, but from what i hear we sign a form and can use it. Unfortunately, this isn't an option at the moment, due to current vets bills, but I am hoping to try a course early next year, once I get my bonus from work. We can get it via prescription, which works out cheaper, but still looking at £150. We were going to do IRAP on her hind legs, but unfortunately, as all 4 legs were used for one claim, we were running low on insurance money :-(
		
Click to expand...

I know when I originally costed it out four or five years ago, it actually worked out better value than Cortaflex, even with the loading dose.   Insurance isn't something we do here, so cost was pretty important!  Good luck.


----------



## Moodymare88 (21 August 2014)

Thanks everyone.

She is a good doer so to manage her weight she usually comes in during the day with a soaked hay net and muzzled at night. Worked as much as possible. She has a huge stable 18x18 which is fully rubber matted, so she is able to move around more. Some people will probably shoot me for saying this, but she does like to come in as she doesn't really switch off in the field, so she likes to come in and will always have a lie down and a snooze. If I could turn her out 24/7 I would, but I did do that and the vet told me she was too fat...so back to weight watchers again!

I did speak to my vet about going barefoot, but unfortunately with her issues in front we have decided this is not the best way to go, front or back shoes off. The thing is she isn't constantly lame, and it isn't severe, very mild, so she is uncomfortable but she went 10 months sound as a pound, which I was really pleased with. It is just trying to find something to help her, so she is more comfortable without having to bute her up.

I work in clinical research, so I know all about the placebo effect etc. some vets may say they don't work, others do. At the end of the day, if I try something and it appears to work, great, if not then at least I know I have tried everything possible.   

I have a great vet who has gotten us this far, through a lot of rubbish times last year, a lot of heartache and worry. I would like to think being 15, we still have a good few years together.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (21 August 2014)

my vet suggested a supplement when she was out on Monday she said it was cheaper than synequin, but had similar ingredients plus a natural anti inflammatory, but can't for the life of me remember the name, she said it has been used for small animals for a while, but now they have started promoting it for horses. Might have to call surgery and ask!


----------



## Moodymare88 (21 August 2014)

Was it cosequin? That's a while guess as I know someone who uses it. I think it around £90 but apparently it lasts a while? I may try that if I don't see an improvement with maxaflex. I'm just hoping it is her arthritis and nothing else! They were worried about her sacroilliac last year, but when I had the physio out last time she was really pleased with it. She is still covered for her back, if it is something else, but I did see her scratch her left ear with her left hind yesterday...so she is fairly flexible. The first time I have seen her do that in a while!


----------



## martlin (21 August 2014)

Hi OP, in answer to your question, I use Forever Freedom on my horses, dogs and myself. However, when arthritic changes are progressing, you might need to look into anti inflammatories and analgesia, too. 
Whichever supplement you choose, it needs to have chondroitine, MSM and glucosamine. Jury is out on Hyaluronic Acid given orally, though.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (21 August 2014)

just rang the vets to ask - its nutraquin - but I can't find a price for it!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (21 August 2014)

Equimins Flexi joint liquid for my 35 year old arthritic


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 August 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Probably not what people want to hear but my vet thinks supplements don't work and any effect is placebo on the part of the owner! OH (who is a surgeon) says the same about human supplements. Not what I want to hear with a 19yo arthritic. However maximum turnout - 24/7 if possible - does help as does removing shoes.
		
Click to expand...

My vet had to eat her words after she told me my mare had to be on bute the rest of her life.  Then a few months later after Equimins said " no pain no painkiller "  So started her on Flexi Joint powder and never looked back 99% of the yard are on it.  Next check up vet came out and said wow she looks good, I said yes and we have done a sponsored ride and she was amazing AND she has not been on bute for 3 months.  Her  face was priceless


----------



## Moodymare88 (21 August 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			My vet had to eat her words after she told me my mare had to be on bute the rest of her life.  Then a few months later after Equimins said " no pain no painkiller "  So started her on Flexi Joint powder and never looked back 99% of the yard are on it.  Next check up vet came out and said wow she looks good, I said yes and we have done a sponsored ride and she was amazing AND she has not been on bute for 3 months.  Her  face was priceless 

Click to expand...

Wow! That is fantastic news! I'm taking note for future reference, I'm willing to try anything and I'm sure I will find something that works.

Thanks mjcssjwe. I will look into that.

Thanks everyone, you have given me hope for my girl! I will look at all these products, and go from there. I'm going to try maxaflex first, but will definitely keep these all in mind if it doesn't help


----------



## Hayleighm175 (21 August 2014)

I use TEN challenged joints with my 19yr old arthritic highland pony, and I can say I have noticed a difference. She now has dodson and horrels devils relief too. Would be interested in replies incase anyone has found something better!


----------



## Miszeemare (21 August 2014)

I gave my mare Suppleaze Gold after she was diagnosed with mild arthiritis in December last year, she was given Tildren plus 2 injections in one hock and one in another.  She is also a good doer, possible IR/EMS (was tested for Cushings but negative).  I was struggling with her weight going into spring as I couldn't exercise her and the weather was so mild and we had a laminits scare.  I feel the glucosamine in the supplement set her up for it (her weight didn't help and a strong wormer push her over the edge).  She then became very lame in her nr hock, xrays were re taken and she had gone from minimal changes to growing a bone spur.  

Anyway, after being given a pretty poor prognosis, vet recommended a bone scan and an operation to help fuse joint/get rid of bone spur.  I ask her to give me a couple of months breathing space (conscious of insurance running out) as I felt the horse had had a lot of treatment and was actually worse and was also very depressed with the laminitis and not being allowed out.

I decided to take a good look at her diet which was quite restricted anyway.  She was already on linseed, so changed to a good powdered balancer (from Equinatural but is similar to Forageplus), also fed her one of their organic herb blends, extra vitamin E and salt and Naturebute liquid from Pegasus Health.  She also had her shoes removed for a couple of months and was muzzled whilst turned out.  Hay is also weigh, soaked and rinsed.

I started riding her again after a few weeks (I am very lightweight), started with 15 mins in walk as I felt movement was very important to her for her arthiritis and weight.  Upshot is she is now sound and happily hacking for an hour+, trotting and small canters.  Dont think vet could quite believe it, still mentioned checking her over again a couple of months before insurance runs out in we need to operate!   Physio has never seen her looking so good either.

I fully expect her to have ups and downs depending on ground, weather etc but hopefully we can manage things and as she is only 12, hope we have many hacking years ahead.


----------



## dogatemysalad (21 August 2014)

Its a case of trial and error, having tried all the expensive supplements and different medications, I ended up using Boswellia after reading about it on here.  I pay £8.80 for 500gms which lasts nearly 2 months and it's had the best results so far. He has arthritis, IR and respiratory problems and the Boswellia keeps him sound and well. 

My tip would be to start off with the cheapest option and work up.


----------



## Northern Hare (21 August 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Its a case of trial and error, having tried all the expensive supplements and different medications, I ended up using Boswellia after reading about it on here.  I pay £8.80 for 500gms which lasts nearly 2 months and it's had the best results so far. He has arthritis, IR and respiratory problems and the Boswellia keeps him sound and well. 

My tip would be to start off with the cheapest option and work up.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I have read a lot of positive comments about Boswellia. Please could you tell me where you get yours from?  I am going to give it a try with my horse.

Thanks!


----------



## FrostyFeet (22 August 2014)

Hi,same here re Boswellia-I was thinking of trying but unsure where to buy from and also read the taste can be a little off putting?


----------



## FrostyFeet (22 August 2014)

Northern Hare-just found this on another thread and ordered http://www.rahiiq.com/
With thanks to Auslander &#128512;


----------



## Northern Hare (22 August 2014)

That's great - many thanks FF! . I will order some today.


----------



## Moodymare88 (22 August 2014)

Hi everyone, so not sure if you are interested. Had the vet out...again today! Turns out she is sound on hard and soft ground on the lunge, so vet is certain her legs are fine.

Ridden...not sure much! Even with a different rider. Her back has changed shape and doesn't look as good as it was in June, when she looked great! So off for a bone scan of her neck and back. She hasn't said what she thinks it could be, I'm not going to google or ask as it's all just guessing, and we will find out soon. I've got to keep her in ridden work, so will be hacking until she goes in. 

I just feel it is 2 steps forward and 4 steps back :-( hopefully we will get her sorted again soon.


----------



## miss_wilson (22 August 2014)

I have had amazing results using turmeric, it did take a few months to really kick in though


----------



## dogatemysalad (22 August 2014)

FrostyFeet said:



			Northern Hare-just found this on another thread and ordered http://www.rahiiq.com/
With thanks to Auslander &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's where I get mine from. 



Moodymare88 said:



			Hi everyone, so not sure if you are interested. Had the vet out...again today! Turns out she is sound on hard and soft ground on the lunge, so vet is certain her legs are fine.

Ridden...not sure much! Even with a different rider. Her back has changed shape and doesn't look as good as it was in June, when she looked great! So off for a bone scan of her neck and back. She hasn't said what she thinks it could be, I'm not going to google or ask as it's all just guessing, and we will find out soon. I've got to keep her in ridden work, so will be hacking until she goes in. 

I just feel it is 2 steps forward and 4 steps back :-( hopefully we will get her sorted again soon.
		
Click to expand...

Hope everything works out for her and that the scans are ok.


----------

